# ball winder



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

And here's a nice inexpensive ball winder:

http://halcyonyarn.com/multi-craft/64890500/heavy-duty-wooden-ball-winder


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wish I could afford this, it's beautiful.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

belinda said:


> And here's a nice inexpensive ball winder:
> 
> http://halcyonyarn.com/multi-craft/64890500/heavy-duty-wooden-ball-winder


I love to know your definition of "expensive" !!! It is a beautiful piece of workmanship though.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

THink of the yarn one could buy with that $$. 

Karen N.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

At that price I bet they just 'jump' off the shelves! I'll stick to my $8.99 model. 

Anita


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I love to know your definition of "expensive" !!! It is a beautiful piece of workmanship though.


That was said with tongue in cheek 
:lol:


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG what a ridiculous price!!!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes but it's so much cheaper if you buy in bulk, who needs 100 or more?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

suzy-kate said:


> Yes but it's so much cheaper if you buy in bulk, who needs 100 or more?


I know, my thought exactly!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice workmanship. But like every one else said who has 250. to spend on a ball winder. or even 225. for hundred if I was at a store I would have to sell it for at least 400. and very little profit.If I had a hundred they would be on my shelves for ever... So the price is not worth it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting. My DH had just the other day suggested to my DS who is training to be a carpenter, that he should have a go at making one. Now he can make his fortune... :-D


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

anita which one you got.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

What is that wood made out of .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

belinda said:


> And here's a nice inexpensive ball winder:
> 
> http://halcyonyarn.com/multi-craft/64890500/heavy-duty-wooden-ball-winder


OK. It's been said that you were being sarcastic. However, just in case you seriously consider that machine to be inexpensive, what would be your idea of costly?


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice ball winder.
But I wouldn't say it was inexpensive. That's £163 GBP to me and that's expensive and not worth that amount.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I think they are meant for commercial use. They do use those in yarn shops. The typical ball winders do not hold up.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> I think they are meant for commercial use. They do use those in yarn shops. The typical ball winders do not hold up.


That makes sense. I didn't think of that. But who on earth would buy 100????


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i think belinda said "inexpensive" with her tongue in her cheek.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I have bought from Halcyon before, and they are marvelous with customer service. I receive their catalog, it is a dream world to look through. Their prices are not inexpensive. Their quality and service are phenominal.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

belinda said:


> And here's a nice inexpensive ball winder:
> 
> http://halcyonyarn.com/multi-craft/64890500/heavy-duty-wooden-ball-winder


Did you make a spelling mistake and mean to type expensive? They are nice though. My lys has one she uses to wind hanks into balls for her customers. It surely beats my plastic one which I thought was great until I tried hers.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Timmed out...Won't open.:-(


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Copied and pasted, finally after a long time it opened. Sorry, but I'll stick to my "wonderful" plastic one and have all that money saved to buy more yarn.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Is there any cheap available to wind the wool.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

surely you jest....lol 
nice workmanship...


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

sitara said:


> Is there any cheap available to wind the wool.


I have a wooden nostepinne-does that count?


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

I dont know any thats why asked.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. It's been said that you were being sarcastic. However, just in case you seriously consider that machine to be inexpensive, what would be your idea of costly?


Oh, Jessica-Jean, my income is so tiny I can't even afford the $20 ball winder. I'd also say amused was a better term than sarcastic. Poverty's easier to bear if you can laugh at it.

To answer your question, though, I consider the one in the ad not only costly, but obscenely so. This is NOT to say that I don't appreciate fine workmanship, or that I don't think the craftsman should get a fair return for his work/expertise/skill. This particular ad just struck me as being ridiculous.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

sitara said:


> Is there any cheap available to wind the wool.


Knitpicks has one for 19.95 and that's the least expensive I've seen anywhere. Of course, it is not as durable for heavy use as a $200 model.

it would be quite usable if you are not trying to wind a few hundred skeins a day.

Personally, I have 3 ball winders, well -- really a 4th somewhere in the basement that has escaped every time I looked for it. the small ones will wind a 50gm skein of dk or lighter yarn very well. The big one, although nowhere near as nice as the Halcyon one, does pretty well for pound of love, worsted and bulky skeins. I like to re-wind pull skeins, too, to check for knots before delving into a project. Prevents surprises.

I am a bit of a 'tool' fanatic and yearn for newer, better, more rare or unique devices.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Knitpicks has one for 19.95 and that's the least expensive I've seen anywhere. Of course, it is not as durable for heavy use as a $200 model.
> 
> it would be quite usable if you are not trying to wind a few hundred skeins a day.
> 
> ...


A person after my own heart! :thumbup: 
So glad to know I'm not the only collector of ball-winders (most from garage sales) or the only one who rewinds yarn just to isolate each unknotted length! It's nice to know just how much (not actually measured!) yarn remains before I must join, and then be able to chose the size ball best to continue with. I HATE having to join yarn in the last row or - worse! - while casting off!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Knitpicks has one for 19.95 and that's the least expensive I've seen anywhere. Of course, it is not as durable for heavy use as a $200 model.
> 
> it would be quite usable if you are not trying to wind a few hundred skeins a day.
> 
> ...


As someone who hasn't got a yarn winder yet, it's useful to know that you need different sizes for different yarn weights. I am haing difficulties locating one here in the UK but keep on looking. DH sugested our DS made one from wood (trainee carpenter) so this yarn winder was of great interest. I showed it to DS and he said it was out of his league :|


----------



## Kathygirl (Jun 3, 2013)

wow...inexpensive? LOL, although I love this handmade one and would love to have it, but my 58.00 one works fine for me.......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> As someone who hasn't got a yarn winder yet, it's useful to know that you need different sizes for different yarn weights. I am haing difficulties locating one here in the UK but keep on looking. DH sugested our DS made one from wood (trainee carpenter) so this yarn winder was of great interest. I showed it to DS and he said it was out of his league :|


Let your DS look at (and hopefully be inspired by) these:











As yet, incomplete, but some GREAT photos in the PDFs: http://tacomagic.wordpress.com/yand-ball-winder-plans/

If you want to see the whole thing in one shot, you have to pay and subscribe, but if you don't want to pay, you can just click through to see all the steps free! http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Yarn-Winder-for-Center-Pull-Balls/

I'm certain that a decent ball-winder could be made from TinkerToy, but all I can find online is directions to make yarn swifts.

Now that my son is 40, the last of the Lego pieces seem to be finally gone from the house, but I'm thinking some of the newer sets might also serve to make a ball-winder ... but it would only be worth it if you've also got a tyke to play with the rest of whatever Legos you buy. (Yech! I've got to stop reading Dickens! It leads to run-on sentences like that!!)

Too bad Tonka Toys doesn't make a ball-winder! That would be awesome, as well as nigh indestructible!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

gin-red said:


> I have a wooden nostepinne-does that count?


I have a really, really expensive nostepinne. From my kitchen utensil drawer.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I have a really, really expensive nostepinne. From my kitchen utensil drawer.


I am fascinated with the nostepinnes. Yours is very unique..and works like a charm, I bet. Way to go!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Inexpensive you say NOT as least not for me Anita


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks, but I think I'll stick with my stick! (nostepinne)


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I love to know your definition of "expensive" !!! It is a beautiful piece of workmanship though.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Let your DS look at (and hopefully be inspired by) these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. If we tried the lego any left over could go to the school at which I work....heehee just had a thought maybe I could borrow the Mecano over the weekend :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the links. If we tried the lego any left over could go to the school at which I work....heehee just had a thought maybe I could borrow the Mecano over the weekend :-D


Neither I nor my kids ever had a Mecano set, so I have no idea if it's got sharp edges that could damage yarn or not. I do remember playing with a friend's Erector set, and it _did_ have sharp parts. Of course, any toy made today would probably have all formerly sharp parts rounded to a fair thee well! Mustn't let the tykes get a boo-boo! Other than that, you should be able to make a ball winder and/or a yarn swift from any building set that has parts that turn. Gee! I wish I hadn't given away my TinkerToy or my kids' either! When I wanted to buy a set a couple of years ago, my darling nixed the idea. Men!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Chris what is this a beater.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

sitara said:


> Chris what is this a beater.


It should be used as a baster or a fat remover from the top of gravy or such. The elastic band was dropped outside my front door by the kindly postman. I am obsessed with anything free. Up-loading is a brilliant hobby.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

fat remover?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

sitara said:


> fat remover?


If you make gravy from the remnants of meat at the bottom of a roasting dish, then you may get a layer of fat,or grease from the meat settling at the top of the gravy. This basting syringe will suck the fat up if you squeeze the rubber ball on the top.Mother kindly seed and feed the birds.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks never heard because Iusually boil the meat rinse and use. So that means this syringe available now to use for wool.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

What about the other part of it where you put the hanks? I think I would rather try and make the swift and buy the yarn winder!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> What about the other part of it where you put the hanks? I think I would rather try and make the swift and buy the yarn winder!


If you google do-it-yourself yarn swift, you'll find loads of tutorials.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

sitara said:


> Thanks never heard because Iusually boil the meat rinse and use. So that means this syringe available now to use for wool.


Heehee. I don't know where you live but you are very fortunate that your minced beef or pork, or sausages, burgers or any other meat in fact does not contain masses of dripping fat, once the meat has started to cook. If my freezer was big enough I would buy 1/2 a pig or lamb or a 1/4 of a cow so I could pick and choose the portions to feed my family. The rest could feed my friend's dog. I think most people in the UK would agree with me.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Now you tell me... how did we get from yarn winders to greasy food. Maybe I could spin my meat to remove excess fat. Both on my meat and my upper arms.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Now you tell me... how did we get from yarn winders to greasy food. Maybe I could spin my meat to remove excess fat. Both on my meat and my upper arms.


Around here there are "spinning" fitness groups. It helps upper arms, and great cardio, too.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Chriss the meat I buy very clean and I always make sure they take all fat off I know I pay more than double but I like it I never buy from su
per stores or markeets only from my local butcher I only eat chicken and fish .


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hahaha! I hope you were joking! I too would spend the money on yarn instead.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

no joking.Want to come and have dinner with me.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll take two. :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Kathie you more than welcome.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

OK KPers! It's time we chose an evening for a cook-in. I'm going veggie from now on.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

aknitter said:


> At that price I bet they just 'jump' off the shelves! I'll stick to my $8.99 model.
> 
> Anita


Which one you got 8.99 is good price .


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

belinda said:


> And here's a nice inexpensive ball winder:
> 
> http://halcyonyarn.com/multi-craft/64890500/heavy-duty-wooden-ball-winder





mopgenorth said:


> I love to know your definition of "expensive" !!! It is a beautiful piece of workmanship though.


She was being ironic, LOL!!


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

chris kelly said:


> If you make gravy from the remnants of meat at the bottom of a roasting dish, then you may get a layer of fat,or grease from the meat settling at the top of the gravy. This basting syringe will suck the fat up if you squeeze the rubber ball on the top.Mother kindly seed and feed the birds.


Known as turkey-basters in the UK.










They're also popular accessories in do-it-yourself artificial insemination ...

Sorry if I put an uncomfortable image in anyone's minds!!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I understand what you have said about the turkey baster. I've used one for 60 some years.
I don't know what you mean about, "Mother kindly seed and feed the birds" Can't figure out the connection with the turkey baster. ???


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> Known as turkey-basters in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not an uncomfortable image so much as question as to source.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Me again. What does turkey baster have to do with ball winders?
Boy this is really confusing. I don't have time to read all posts, but would hope the heading of the section "BALL WINDER" would pertain to winding some yarn into balls.
TURKEY BASTER????


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Bambagirl said:


> Known as turkey-basters in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





belinda said:


> Not an uncomfortable image so much as question as to source.


http://www.babymed.com/home-artificial-insemination-get-pregnant-turkey-baster-method

http://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/how-do-i-get-pregnant-with-a-turkey-baster/



yorkie1 said:


> Me again. What does turkey baster have to do with ball winders?
> Boy this is really confusing. I don't have time to read all posts, but would hope the heading of the section "BALL WINDER" would pertain to winding some yarn into balls.
> TURKEY BASTER????


Chris Kelly posted to say she used one of these for winding her yarn on.



chris kelly said:


> I have a really, really expensive nostepinne. From my kitchen utensil drawer.


Im still curious as to how Chris Kelly wound the yarn onto the turkey baster!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> Im still curious as to how Chris Kelly wound the yarn onto the turkey baster!


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :thumbup:


----------

